# [solved] wake on lan - OS X awakes, Gentoo does not

## avx

Got some imho quite strange behaviour here, trying to wake my Macbook Pro from sleep.

Desktop (Gentoo) -> Router -> Macbook (OS X, Gentoo)

When put to sleep under OS X, I can wake it from the desktop using either ether-wake or wakeonlan, but when put to sleep under Gentoo (pm-suspend), both commands fail to wake it up.

MBP is 8,1 (early 2011), network driver is tg3, kernel is 2.6.39-gentoo-r2. Is OS X passing some flag to the hardware to get it running, which I would somehow need to emulate or what else could be/is the problem?

Edit, damn, should have googled a little longer  :Rolling Eyes: 

Anyway, for those in need of a solution, this works for me:

a)

```
emerge sys-apps/ethtool
```

b)

```
ethtool -s eth0 wol g
```

(b) Seems to be needed after every boot, so adding it to your local start-scripts is recomanded.

----------

